# Random intrusive thoughts...



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Its time to be honest about the sympom thats been worrying me the most recently. I keep getting random intrusive thoughts. Its not like they come from my inner voice... more deep in my mind somewhere. I found a thread about this on this forum but it is 4 years old so i didnt want to bump it.

Its realy bad when trying to sleep, my brain is scatterd, random words or phrases will pop into my head. Or somtimes il hear somthing i heard at a point earlyer in the day. I work in a kitchen and last night heard "get the chips in" whilst falling asleep. Ive heard this is totaly normal, just my brain sorting out the days information but either way i HATE it. Last night was awfull, it was pretty intense. I also had very vivid dreams, which freak me out. The whole concept of dreaming is crazy to me. We sleep and enter a totaly weird reality. It makes me question the "solid" world around us.

To top if off, the random thoughts have started happening through the day a little bit. Not hearing phrases or anything, just random thoughts. I can be driving along and the thought "toenails" or something equally random will pop up. Its not like i hear it, or like it comes from my inner voice, its just kinda their, its very hard to explain. The more i try to stop thinking random stuff, the more random stuff pops up. I have had this happen off and on for months. It seems once i forget about it, or if im realy busy, it stops happening. I was free of this bullshit for a week or so, then yesterday thanks to a huuge hangover it made me feel anxious and the thought process started again. I keep worrying its the start of somthing bad.

On the thread started about this on here years ago several people complianed of the same thing. Id love to hear from anyone who has went through anything similar. Along with all this, i feel so unreal right now its awfull. So hard to belive this is just anxiety. I feel like i get it worse than everyone else. Although i have a feeling everyone thinks that :S.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> Its time to be honest about the sympom thats been worrying me the most recently. I keep getting random intrusive thoughts. Its not like they come from my inner voice... more deep in my mind somewhere. I found a thread about this on this forum but it is 4 years old so i didnt want to bump it.
> 
> Its realy bad when trying to sleep, my brain is scatterd, random words or phrases will pop into my head. Or somtimes il hear somthing i heard at a point earlyer in the day. I work in a kitchen and last night heard "get the chips in" whilst falling asleep. Ive heard this is totaly normal, just my brain sorting out the days information but either way i HATE it. Last night was awfull, it was pretty intense. I also had very vivid dreams, which freak me out. The whole concept of dreaming is crazy to me. We sleep and enter a totaly weird reality. It makes me question the "solid" world around us.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it mate! Here's why:

1) Everyone, at least every healthy person, has an internal voice. This voice is a gauge of their stress level, when they're anxious it becomes anxious, random etc

2) Hypnagogic experiences are very common and very normal, it is normal to hear or experience random stuff as you fall off to sleep, it is just clutter in your brain.

3) Intrusive thoughts are just a symptom of anxiety, they're common in OCD (the sufferer experiences the intrusive thought, e.g. "I want to expose myself in front of children", which causes anxiety which causes them to perform some ritual which they think will prevent them from acting on the wicked or unusual impulse).


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"Get the chips in" is a common intrusive thought amongst fry cooks and poker players. It has no clinical significance. (lol).
I have experienced intrusive and annoying thoughts at times in my life. So, here is my theory. The mind must have a random thought generator. When you are feeling happy, or in a neutral mood, you're thoughts will tend to be pleasant or neutral.
When you are anxious or depressed, your random thought generator is similarly biased.
Kind of like when your stomache is upset....


----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for putting my mind at rest guys. I just keep having this weird thought that im still dreaming. Everytime i think it i feel a wave of panic come over me. Im worried that im becoming delusional. I know im not dreaming, but everything feels so unreal right now. I feel like nothing i do matters. Am i expiriencing proper DP/DR for the first time here? Ive never realy felt like this before. To top it off, im going out on a date in about half an hour!! Im trying hard to carry on my life as normal but its hard at the minute


----------



## DrNightmare (Oct 13, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> "Get the chips in" is a common intrusive thought amongst fry cooks and poker players. It has no clinical significance. (lol).
> I have experienced intrusive and annoying thoughts at times in my life. So, here is my theory. The mind must have a random thought generator. When you are feeling happy, or in a neutral mood, you're thoughts will tend to be pleasant or neutral.
> When you are anxious or depressed, your random thought generator is similarly biased.
> Kind of like when your stomache is upset....


I think the issue here is the intensity at which these thoughts are arising, not whether they're pleasant or not. In that case, I would definitely say toshibatelly was more spot on-during high levels of stress, this "inner voice" can go haywire so to say. If anyone has ever had any experience with psilopsybin mushrooms, these have a very similar effect on the brain. I once coined the term "brain popcorn," during an episode under the influence. It was like a new randomly generated thought was planted in my brain every couple of seconds and I couldn't stop myself from thinking, it made me feel like I was going to go insane. It's pretty scary when this happens now while I'm sober in a state of depersonalization. Though I wouldn't say this is necessarily a result of depersonalization, I think it's more attributed to high levels of stress, it's a little more discomforting when DP is in effect.

You definitely sound stressed, which is probably what has brought you to your current state of depersonalization. I know the symptoms are scary as hell, but the more you stress about the symptoms, the longer they'll stay. For starters, try looking into doing some deep relaxation techniques. This might ease the nerves a bit for the time being.


----------

